# Need some trike help



## JRE (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm starting to build a trike that I'm going to give to my wifes cousins kid that has seizures. I was given a trike kit but cant figure out how the left wheel attaches. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Psychographic (Jun 29, 2019)

It looks to me like one side of the wheel bolts to the dropout on the axle and the other side bolts to the dropout on the frame in pic 2.  The same thing on the other side connected with a short piece of chain (drive wheel).

Once you bolt that rear axle to the frame it will make sense to you.


----------



## JRE (Jun 29, 2019)

Yea think I got it figured out


----------

